# Dryer questions



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am not familiar with the power behind them. The dryer I currently have is a Metro 4.0 horse power, most of the time I only use half the power. Most of the dog dryers do not have heat.

I have heard of people using shop vacs. Try it, if it works, you saved a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To blow the coat flat and smooth, I like having the right nozzle attachment (slot nozzle I think it's called) . So just using a hose wouldn't work for me....

There's a little heat with the dryers I use... but mostly you are blowing the water out of the coat.


----------

